# Not a UNIX geek but...sure would like to be!



## deb chabot (May 6, 2005)

Please help me with this crash log. I can't get to the bottom of this and I've
tried for a week now. I'm not a UNIX geek by far, but boy I'm doing ALOT of reading.....PMG5 Dual/1G/10.3.9. After successful login computer freezes when anything is selected.


Command: SecurityAgent
Path:    /System/Library/CoreServices/SecurityAgent.app/Contents/MacOS/SecurityAgent
Version: 2.4 (206)
PID:     721
Thread:  0

Exception:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (0x0001)
Codes:      KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE (0x0002) at 0x00000000

Thread 0 Crashed:
0   <<00000000>> 	0x00000000 0 + 0
1   <<00000000>> 	0x0019626c 0 + 0x19626c
2   <<00000000>> 	0x00196158 0 + 0x196158
3   <<00000000>> 	0x00196038 0 + 0x196038
4   <<00000000>> 	0x00196000 0 + 0x196000
5   com.apple.CoreGraphics  	0x9a34af5c CPSRegisterWithServer + 0x260
6   com.apple.HIServices    	0x9a80fa84 RegisterProcess + 0x2c
7   com.apple.HIServices    	0x9a80bee4 INIT_Processes + 0xbc
8   com.apple.HIServices    	0x9a8009e8 GetCurrentProcess + 0x34
9   com.apple.HIToolbox     	0x9ae0b2dc GetSystemUIMode + 0x50
10  com.apple.HIToolbox     	0x9adec1b4 IsMenuBarVisible + 0x38
11  com.apple.AppKit        	0x99793c54 _NSInitializeAppContext + 0x38
12  com.apple.AppKit        	0x997596a4 -[NSApplication init] + 0x30c
13  com.apple.AppKit        	0x9977cf78 +[NSApplication sharedApplication] + 0xac
14  com.apple.securityagent 	0x0000ebac 0x1000 + 0xdbac
15  com.apple.securityagent 	0x0000f044 0x1000 + 0xe044
16  com.apple.securityagent 	0x0000eeb8 0x1000 + 0xdeb8

PPC Thread State:
  srr0: 0x00000000 srr1: 0x4000f030                vrsave: 0x00000000
    cr: 0x24200204  xer: 0x00000000   lr: 0x0019620c  ctr: 0x00000000
    r0: 0x00000000   r1: 0xbfffefc0   r2: 0x00000c03   r3: 0x001961e0
    r4: 0x00196f5d   r5: 0xbffff038   r6: 0x00000034   r7: 0x00000c03
    r8: 0x00000000   r9: 0x00000000  r10: 0x0042b6d0  r11: 0xa952c308
   r12: 0x00000000  r13: 0x00196f49  r14: 0x00000000  r15: 0x00000000
   r16: 0x00000000  r17: 0xa96bcecc  r18: 0xa969cecc  r19: 0xa96ccecc
   r20: 0xa96ccecc  r21: 0xaa2dad04  r22: 0xaa2dad04  r23: 0x000002d1
   r24: 0xaa2d60c0  r25: 0x00000001  r26: 0xbffffe78  r27: 0xa95291e8
   r28: 0x0000016c  r29: 0x80001513  r30: 0xbffff1f0  r31: 0x9a381cb4


----------



## scruffy (May 6, 2005)

Have you found anything useful in the system logs - /var/log/(...).log


----------



## deb chabot (May 6, 2005)

Hey Scruff,

These are the things in syslog I've been looking at;

May  5 11:29:25 localhost mach_init[2]: Server 0 in bootstrap d03
 uid 0: "/usr/libexec/fix_prebinding": exited with non-zero status 1 [pid 382]
May  5 11:29:35 localhost crashdump: Started writing crash report to:
 /Library/Logs/CrashReporter/loginwindow.crash.log
May  5 11:29:35 localhost crashdump: Finished writing crash report to:
 /Library/Logs/CrashReporter/loginwindow.crash.log
aped[390]: Attach denied: super-user process, for SecurityAgent[393]

May  5 11:42:01 localhost ConsoleMessage: Checking disks
May  5 11:42:01 localhost syslogd: /dev/console: Input/output error
May  5 11:42:01 localhost init: kernel security level changed from
 0 to 1
May  5 11:42:03 localhost loginwindow[233]: Sent launch request
 message to DirectoryService mach_init port 
May  5 11:42:03 localhost DirectoryService[237]: Launched version
 1.8.3 (v258)
aped[224]: Attach denied: super-user process, for SecurityAgent[239]

May  5 11:48:24 localhost kernel: From path: "/ht@0,f2000000/pci@7
/k2-sata-root@c/k2-sata/@0:9,\mach_kernel", Waiting on <dict ID="0"><key>IOPathMatch</key><string ID="1">IODeviceTree:/ht@0,f2000000/pci@7/k2-sata-root@c/k2-sata/@0:9</string></dict>
May  5 11:48:24 localhost kernel: Got boot device = IOService:/MacRISC4PE/ht@0,f2000000/AppleMacRiscHT/pci@7/IOPCI2PCIBridge/
k2-sata-root@C/AppleK2SATARoot/k2-sata@0/AppleK2SATA/ATADeviceNub@0/IOATABlockStorageDriver/
IOATABlockStorageDevice/IOBlockStorageDriver/ST3160023AS Media/IOApplePartitionScheme/Untitled@9

May  5 11:48:33 localhost mDNSResponder[143]: mDNSResponder-
58.8.1 (Jan 31 2005 21:11:41) starting
May  5 11:48:33 localhost ConsoleMessage: Starting SecurityServer
May  5 11:48:33 localhost ConsoleMessage: Starting kernel event agent
May  5 11:48:33 localhost mDNSResponder[143]: SetupAddr invalid sa_family 0

May  5 11:48:39 localhost configd[89]: executing /System/Library/SystemConfiguration/Kicker.bundle/Contents/Resources/enable-network

May  5 11:48:39 localhost mach_init[2]: Server 0 in bootstrap d03
 uid 0: "/usr/sbin/lookupd": exited as a result of signal 1 [pid 124]

May  5 11:48:39 localhost configd[89]: executing /System/Library/SystemConfiguration/Kicker.bundle/Contents/Resources/set-hostname

May  5 11:48:39 localhost lookupd[208]: lookupd (version 324.13)
 starting - Thu May  5 11:48:39 2005
May  5 11:48:39 localhost /usr/libexec/crashreporterd: get_exception_ports() failed: (ipc/send) invalid destination port
May  5 11:48:39 localhost /usr/libexec/crashreporterd: get_exception_ports() failed: (ipc/send) invalid destination port

May  5 12:35:25 localhost kernel: AFP_VFS afpfs_mount: /Volumes
/Nuts, pid 359
May  5 12:35:28 localhost kernel: AFP_VFS afpfs_mount: /Volumes
/Nuts1, pid 359
May  5 12:40:45 localhost /Applications/iTunes.app/Contents/MacOS
/iTunes: LaunchApplication(/System/Library/CoreServices/System Events.app)
May  5 12:59:31 localhost diskarbitrationd[90]: disk1      cddafs   00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000 Audio CD               
 /Volumes/Audio CD
May  5 12:59:59 localhost diskarbitrationd[90]: disk2      cddafs   00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000 Audio CD 1             
 /Volumes/Audio CD 1
May  5 13:00:03 localhost diskarbitrationd[90]: disk2s13s2 hfs      00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000 SQUIRREZIPPERS    
/Volumes/SQUIRRZIPPERS

May  5 13:33:19 localhost kernel: AFP_VFS afpfs_mount: /
Volumes/Nuts2,


----------



## scruffy (May 7, 2005)

Hmm.  I'm kind of grasping at straws here, but

"/usr/libexec/fix_prebinding": exited with non-zero status 1

looks interesting.  Also

aped[390]: Attach denied: super-user process, for SecurityAgent[393]

How desperately broken is the computer?  If you can read crash logs, then presumably it's semi-functional at least.  Can you manage to uninstall APE?  (That's the framework from unsanity.com for putting tweaks into other apps).

If you enter ">console" in the login window, can you get to a plain console login?  If so, you might try running "/usr/libexec/update_prebinding -verbose -root /" as root, see where it's actually failing.  And of course, repair permissions with "/usr/sbin/diskutil repairPermissions /"

If it's really broken, and you have another Mac about, perhaps try booting the dead one in target disk mode, and examining the disk from the other one...


----------



## deb chabot (May 7, 2005)

Let me backpedal a little. Problems  of "hanging" after login began when I was thrown off the network via server shutdown. There are 2 more G5's in same condition. It appears to me the system is trying to mount "ghost" volumes if you will.

Apr 27 08:35:06 localhost kernel: AFP_VFS afpfs_unmount: /Volumes/Nuts, 
flags 0, pid 397
Apr 27 08:35:06 localhost kernel: AFP_VFS afpfs_unmount:  succeeded
Apr 27 08:35:07 localhost kernel: AFP_VFS afpfs_unmount: /Volumes/Nuts2, 
flags 0, pid 398
Apr 27 08:35:07 localhost kernel: AFP_VFS afpfs_unmount:  succeeded
Apr 27 08:35:48 localhost kernel: ipv4_control: in_pcb_letgo_port retval=2 so=1f2b670
Apr 27 08:35:48 localhost kernel: sip_control: ipv4_control returns error=2 for so=1f2b670 kp=2091fe4
Apr 27 08:35:59 localhost shutdown: reboot by Nutty: 

I tried to remove the "Unsane" app by trashing the receipt/prefs, etc.

Then, I reinstalled 10.3.9, using standalone "combined" version vs auto update(on top of 10.3.9)Eekk!

From install.log;

May  5 11:40:02 localhost : 2005-05-05 11:40:02.635 update_prebinding[533] Update_prebinding done.
May  5 11:40:02 localhost : 2005-05-05 11:40:02.636 update_prebinding[533] 1457 files successfully prebound, 13 files unsuccessfully prebound.

And some of these;
malformed object (inconsistant sizeofcmds field in mach header)
prebinding can't be redone for: /System/Library/SyncServices/SymbianConduit.bundle/Contents/Resources/SymbianFindDeviceInfo (for architecture ppc) because larger updated load commands do not fit (the program must be relinked)

Then I saw that darned "Insanity" app again. I'll do a find in terminal for all "unsanity", yes? 

I'm wondering what this is all about though;

ntpd[304]: time reset -0.547687 s
May  6 06:26:38 Nutty's-Computer ntpd[304]: synchronisation lost
May  6 09:38:16 Nutty's-Computer diskarbitrationd[90]: disk3s1    msdos    00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000 DISTRICT    /Volumes/DISTRICT
May  6 10:06:46 Nutty's-Computer diskarbitrationd[90]: disk1s1s2  hfs      00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000 Oregon      /Volumes/Oregon
May  6 10:26:21 Nutty's-Computer diskarbitrationd[90]: disk2s1s2  hfs      00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000 Canada                  /Volumes/Canada
May  6 10:26:22 Nutty's-Computer diskarbitrationd[90]: disk1s1s2  hfs      00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000 03.21.05 Jobs          /Volumes/03.21.05 

I get the feeling you think I should just kill everything and reinstall the system clean, yes?


----------



## scruffy (May 7, 2005)

Hmm...  Unmounting the shares successfully doesn't look too worrisome.

The diskarbitrationd messages do look odd.  For me they look like: 
May  7 10:34:23 localhost diskarbitrationd[87]: disk1s10   hfs      3408B198-267-357C-B74D-E2969FB643C4 Chyropter               /
May  7 10:34:23 localhost diskarbitrationd[87]: disk0s5    hfs      41F6E264-1471-3140-8077-7453D816C486 Faustus                 /Volumes/Faustus
May  7 10:34:25 localhost diskarbitrationd[87]: disk2s5    hfs      4E81CE19-5A03-3914-9E16-510309011E1B Mephistophilis          /Volumes/Mephistophilis

Not sure that the hex business is, but all 0's doesn't look good.  Also, am I seeing right that it's trying to mount disk1s1s2 at two different mount points?  That seems odd...

How much of a headache would a wipe & rebuild be in your case?


----------



## deb chabot (May 7, 2005)

Ahem....not being a unix geek, what do you mean by "wipe and rebuild"....install a clean system?


----------



## deb chabot (May 7, 2005)

PS On startup system tries to mount servers automatically, then unmounts after connect to server screen comes up blank and I FQ finder. I used to startup without mounting anything, and then I would connect to servers when I wanted, but since the network shutdown, startup mounts automatically...and unsuccessfully!


----------

